
Linode is having an outage? - ambiate
Irc bots just disconnected. Site inaccessible. SSH&#x2F;DBs down. Linode&#x27;s website is down.
======
methodover
Just called them, they seem to be aware of the issue.

Merry Xmax everyone btw.

Edit: Huh, why was this post flagged? I don't understand.

------
ryanlol
~100Gbit attack against dallas infrastructure, router crashed/doesn't have
enough BW to announce IPs and therefore the whole netblock is nullrouted.

~~~
timdorr
Where did you hear this?

